# Dove courtship observations...Rated P for pictures.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah mon Ami. You look beautiful tonight.









*kissing noises*










No, don't do your feathers. Really, you look fantastic.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I love you (----THIS----) much!










Really. 
(I should have censored this, but the picture turned out so great!











No pictures, please. I'm tired now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just terrific! Wonderful pictures and captions!  

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Eggs. 
Eggs.
I laid some eggs.









Sugar is sitting on eggs. I wonder if they will hatch in 3 days?
Love is a funny thing.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

For pictures of the rest of the courting go to:

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f219/FurrDeFaux/Dove Love/
PM for pigeon mature.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey...new big cage. It's 6 ft tall! More room for love, my Darling.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Philodice...your pictures and those captions are TERRIFIC!! THANKS for translating "Dove talk" into "People talk" for us... 

Please NOTE: make that *P* for *PLEASURE* too!!  

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute bird soap.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Wonderful 'Dove Love' pics, Philodice!

This is really weird because I've been trying so hard to get a pic of my dove with her wings spread like in your "I love you this much" pic, however, she only will raise one wing at a time.
I was trying to capture the pic to make an 8x10 with the caption, "God Loves you this much"...hence my shock that you wrote a similar caption!
I wanted to give it as a framed gift to someone whom is going through a difficult time and being that the Dove is used to represent the Holy Spirit, I thought it would be an inspiring photo.

If you're able to get a full shot of your dove doing that beautiful pose, may you e-mail it to me? It doesn't matter what the back round of the pic is, so I wouldn't want you to go through too much trouble.

Thanks for sharing the pics....I also enjoyed the rest of them on your web-album!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Wonderful 'Dove Love' pics, Philodice!
> 
> 
> If you're able to get a full shot of your dove doing that beautiful pose, may you e-mail it to me? It doesn't matter what the back round of the pic is, so I wouldn't want you to go through too much trouble.
> ...


I would love to get a picture like that, so I'll keep trying. It would have to be in mid flight, that is why it is so hard.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your pictures are wonderful, Philodice.  
Thank you so much for sharing them with us.

Realizing at times, a picture, alone, can be worth a thousand words, I think captions really help to bring a picure to life.  

Cindy


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

The kissing with closed eyes is really a great picture. I don't know what they thought of the flash going off constantly, and at one point I opened the door to get a better view. I guess they are used to the camera now. They know I won't reach out and touch when I'm taking pictures.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Those are such wonderful pictures! THey have really brightened my day.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely wonderful pictures and captions. The second one is one of the best I have ever seen - talk about lip-lock....................


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wonderful!! I do look forward to seeing your photos every time you post  Great captions too. Thanks for making me smile


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely doves you have. They are so beautiful.
Great pics. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are so sweet. You got some great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

